# TGS 800 For Sale. 2 Months old



## Elmeslandscaping (12 mo ago)

Hello,

Selling my TGS800. Didn't do much salting but since I got it my customer count shot up and I'm finding I already need to upgrade. 

It sits a little low on my truck which caused a small bend when I bottomed out backing out of a driveway. Part is 225 I have it on order so it will be brand new condition. 

Price depends if you need the controller and wiring etc or just the box. Taking all offers.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Location?


----------



## Elmeslandscaping (12 mo ago)

FordFisherman said:


> Location?


Dutchess county NY


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Any pics of the unit? Thanks.


----------



## Elmeslandscaping (12 mo ago)

FordFisherman said:


> Any pics of the unit? Thanks.



















I got the piece that was bent fixed so now its brand new. I have it on a raised hitch because it sits a little low on my truck. Used only a few times.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

What’s the asking price?


----------



## Elmeslandscaping (12 mo ago)

FordFisherman said:


> What's the asking price?


Pretty firm on 3k. I still got 4k on the loan. Basically new unit.


----------

